# New baby drooling....?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

My pygmy babies are only 2 days old both have been acting normal and healthy until today. One is just acting a little off. It's not very obvious but I noticed the difference. When I go into the pen the other jumps right up while the off one just lays there. When I pick it up and stand it up it acts ok just not quite right. But walks over and nurses. So I've been checking every hour or so the last time I checked a few mins ago when I picked it up there was a puddle of drool where it's head was laying and around her mouth was very wet. Is this a sign of something I should be worried about?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always start with a B Complex shot. Have you taken a temp yet?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would get her temp...sometimes with fever they can get drooly along her acting a bit off ...get a temp and lets go from there...101.5-103.5 is normal range


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Temp is 104.3 And another little puddle of drool. I checked to make sure it wasn't a runny nose. It's definitely coming out of her mouth. When I pulled thermometer out it had a tiny amount of blood on it. I don't know if this could have anything to do with anything but when she was born she came out back legs first and the cord broke off at her belly . There was no cord hanging at all but she didn't bleed or anything so I didn't think anything of it and put iodine on it as usual.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

It was such a small amount on the thermometer that I wasn't completely sure that's what it was so I took a q tip an stuck it In a tiny bit and its covered in blood. I doesnt look good for the little baby. Any idea what's wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy, it is hard to say. Could she have been stepped on? Are you sure she was nursing ok?

She is definitely sick. Sounds like she may need to be physically seen by a vet or someone goat knowledgeable to get a better diagnosis.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Boy, it is hard to say. Could she have been stepped on? Are you sure she was nursing ok?
> 
> She is definitely sick. Sounds like she may need to be physically seen by a vet or someone goat knowledgeable to get a better diagnosis.


I guess it's possible that she got stepped on by mom. I have them in a pen by them self just mom and the 2 babies. Yes she went straight to nursing as soon as she was born. And very time I get her up she has been nursing. Belly feels full when I check. I haven't actually seen her poop but I have seen poop yellor colored and normal consistency for a new born on her leg and foot so I assumed it is hers and that everything was ok. I haven't seen any blood on the outside of her butt or anything to cause concern until I checked her temp.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The thermometer could have done that.

Her temp is high. Do you have Banamine? I would weigh her and give her a shot. You need a 1cc syringe since it will be such a small amount.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The blood on the thermometer was dark red like old blood. Her stomached is contracting in and out like a heart beat and she is hunching her back. Wouldn't nurse.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She is kind of acting like a kid last year with phnumonia and breathing really fast and hard. I have some tylan but that's all . Could I give her some of that


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think there is a good possibility that she got stepped on. Maybe she is bleeding internally.

Without physically seeing her, I am not sure what more to do for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't used Tylan before so I don't know. 

Do you have a stethoscope? If you could try listening to her lungs and heart.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

No but I put her little chest up to my ear and her breathing is very raspy and aside from the drooling her nose is now running also. She kind of acted like she was having a seizure or something a few mins ago but now just breathing hard again and hunched. I took her temp its now 103.9 . I've tried calling the vet 5 or 6 times but no answer. Vets office # usually is forwarded to whichever vet is on duty. This is so frustrating and heart breaking not to be able to get her help.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Her heart is beating pretty fast also.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does it sound like thump thump or can you hear a swish in between thumps?

It sounds like her lungs are filling with fluid.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Does it sound like thump thump or can you hear a swish in between thumps?
> 
> It sounds like her lungs are filling with fluid.


I couldn't really hear that good to tell


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try and keep her up in a sitting position. It is alright for her head to be down straight in front of her.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think she is gonna make it. She is going down hill very fast.. I'm just gonna sit with her and keep trying to call the vet .


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I also gave her a shot of tylan but I don't know how much good it's gonna do at this point.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a good idea. Hold her so she is in a sitting position.

I am so sorry.

At this point anything is worth a shot.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She just wants to lay down now and can only stay on her feet for a few seconds when I pick her up. This is terrible.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just let her lay down. Just keep her in an upright position so it is easier on her lungs and rumen.

These are the times when it sucks to own livestock. It is always very hard when there is nothing you can do. Especially when the vet isn't calling you back.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Still no answer. At this point I don't even think a vet could do anything to help her. She changed from ok to terrible so fast I wasn't expecting this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just put her in your lap and let her lay in your lap.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, so sorry I'm still hoping she makes it... So sad... I'm really no help with advice because I'm quite new too.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mom has a very runny nose now also and short panting like she's having trouble breathing . I'm gonna give her a dose of tylan too. The other baby is acting very normal and spunky but should I give her some a well? Does any one know the right dosage for a 2 lb baby? I know its 1 c&c per 20 lbs but I have no clue about that tiny?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would still do 1cc per 20 lbs. So it would be like .2cc or actually just under .2cc.

I don't understand why it is happening so fast. I would also get B Complex into your doe. Do you have chewable vitamin C? I would give her that too. Also make the homemade electrolyte recipe from Happybleats.

I'm not sure I would give the healthy baby antibiotics yet.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You would still do 1cc per 20 lbs. So it would be like .2cc or actually just under .2cc.
> 
> I don't understand why it is happening so fast. I would also get B Complex into your doe. Do you have chewable vitamin C? I would give her that too. Also make the homemade electrolyte recipe from Happybleats.
> 
> I'm not sure I would give the healthy baby antibiotics yet.


I just don't want to lose the other baby too.I've never experienced anything like this. I'm wondering if maybe mom has had a case of phnumonia just not showed any symptoms and gave it to the baby. I've only had one baby with phnumonia last year and I treated him with nuflor from the vet and then he was fine so i dont have any knowledge of how phnumoniawas works if that's what this is.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do what you feel you have to do.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I sorry this is happening! I would go ahead and treat mom and keep a close watch on the other kid...


Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I won't give the other baby any yet unless she starts the same thing. My husband is a diabetic and his tiny insulin needles measure in units. Is 1 unit the same as a .1 cc??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they 1cc syringes?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:tears: This is how I lost my Shep. It was a weak heart valve filling his lungs with fluid. It was very fast.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes the insulin syringes are in .10 units of one cc


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The sick baby is almost lifeless now. And barely breathing and eyes barely open. The insulin needle box says that each needle is 0.5 ml / 50 units


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

oh, how sad! The vet hasn't called you back yet? Sooo very sorry this is happening to you You've been through so much already


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

So how many units would I give for 2 lbs. if needed?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> oh, how sad! The vet hasn't called you back yet? Sooo very sorry this is happening to you You've been through so much already


No still not answering. It seems as though they forgot to forward the calls or something. And they won't be in the office until 9 am. They have always answered at any time of night every time I needed to call. But lately since the main vet has semi retired they have really went to crap.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

.1 ml so 1/5 of a needle.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry... I keep trying to keep up here, My internet is actingup because of the storms) Best wishes!!!


----------



## StaceyC (May 13, 2013)

I'm sorry this is happening. I'm sending you positive wishes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. How is mom and your other little one?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

you can try childrens liquid ibuprofen twice the childrens dose some robitussin and call any vet you can find and get some draxxin into her and mom too! the ibuprofen should work within an hour. i think it may be too late but give it a try . tylan is ok for the mom but the babies are too young


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Am not upto date on my cocci info but that can cause bloody stools. Just not sure if it can hit a baby that young. A toxic stomach may also of been a cause of it (floppy kid syndrome). Being the baby grower here, I can all to well understand you situation and am hoping beyond hope that all turns out well and or the kid survives long enough to make it to the vet. Though its hard to save em when they crash so fast.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mom and the other baby are doing well so far. I fell asleep in the chair with the other baby last night and woke expecting to find that she had passed but she hasn't yet . But it's so bad that I really wish she would. It's like she's already gone but her little body just won't shut down . She is currently just laying there still barely breathing body is limp and eyes are glossed over. When I touch her she just flops her head back and starts shaking and kicking her legs. It's really really bad and so sad. I hate to see her suffering and wish there was something I could to to help her or end her suffering.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Erica I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The little baby passed away a few mins after my last post. I buried her under the same tree next to "Rosie"  thanks everyone for your help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Rest in peace little baby


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She was a real cutie pie


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, I'm so sorry you lost the baby. I had a doeling do this same thing a while back, we found her one day just laying out in the field not able to get up, she had a high temp but we weren't sure wether it was from her problem or from laying out in the sun. We brought her inside and took her temp, when I did the thermometer had a little blood on it. So we took her to our local vet and they said they think it is a thiamin deficiency (also called Polio) the vet gave her a shot of banimine, and Vit B12 (thiamin) and said that was all he could do. So we took her on to Texas A&M, on the way she acted like she was in a lot of pain, having spasms just like your baby did. But she did seem a little more alert. When we got there they said it probably was polio and started trying to get a catheter in her neck. By this time she was much more active and fought and screamed. (A good thing since she had been almost dead when we found her) they gave her another shot of thiamine and we left her for the night, the next day they said she was better but they wanted to keep her for another day or two to give her some more shots and to monitor her. Well to make a long story short, we got to bring her home two days later and she has been fine ever since. They vets told us they think she also had Interotoxemia (over eating) and to watch how much she eats from now on. Well I think that is very probable because she is a PIG. She eats twice as much as the other babies her age. So we have to keep her on a diet. 

I just wanted to mention this possibility to you. That may be what your baby had maybe not. But I would give the other baby and the mom lots of Vit B. As a vit it can't hurt and what ever they don't need will pass thru there body. 

Just some ideas
Kat


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost the baby!
take temps on the mom and other kid. i still think pnuemonia and Draxxin is the best for any age. we had a doeling that we thought we were going to lose temp of 108 but one shot of Draxxin, some robtussin, and children's ibuprofen and within an hour her temp was normal. we did have to repeat the ibuprofen once more but after that she stayed better.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Moms temp is 102.6 her nose is no longer runny. And the baby's is 103.6 and seems very well and full if energy


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

good just keep an eye on them i know you will!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss!! It is hard to watch them fade and not be able to help...you did all you could. Its hard to know what happened...some kids just dont have the strength to go on...If you started mom on Antibiotics..finish a full five day for her..temps look good....hugs..


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure we're you are located, but if you have a university near by that has a vet school they can do an autopsy on the baby. We had a doe abort her babies this past spring and our vet told us to take the babies to the university of Tennessee for an autopsy of the aborted babies to try to learn why they passed. When she was aborting the babies their umbilical cords were still attached and they were still moving until the cords were cut. They were fully formed but were hairless. They said the babies were fine, but our doe was fighting cocci at the time, and while receiving treatment she just couldn't heal herself and continue to carry the babies at the same time. The university did not charge for the autopsy. It was free, good learning experience for the students as well.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Her little body has been through enough. I do wish I knew what happened or what was wrong with her though. She the only baby we've lost in the 2 yrs that we've had goats. Other than the one a couple months ago that myself or the vet was unable to get out in time but I had to realized that its part of having and raising animals. There are going to be bad things that happen that I have no control of but that doesn't make it any easier when one dies. I just wish that I could have done something or was able to get her help before she went down so fast. It's is just heart breaking


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Praying that the remaining kid and mom will continue to be alright. Hugs)


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks to all for your kind words


----------

